
7 THINGS TO CONSIDER WHEN IMPLEMENTING AGILE SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT PRACTICES - ForteGRP
https://fortegrp.com/blog/software-development/things-to-consider-adopting-agile-software-development/
======
dozzie
THING NUMBER ONE: DON'T SHOUT.

